
Ask HN: Hacker Mattress? - tucaz
I just moved to the US and been sleeping in an air mattress for the past six weeks. But now, it&#x27;s enough and my body started to feel it.<p>A week ago I started shopping around for mattresses and found how overwhelming this can be. Anything that seems good enough in brick and mortar stores have a starting price of 1500 USD plus shipping.<p>Luckily (or not) I found a few online only companies selling mattresses and made a comparison sheet with some data [1] about them.<p>I&#x27;m trying to get the best bang for the buck and spent the entire day researching about these companies and still can&#x27;t pick a winner.<p>Also, just as I was finishing my sheet I found 4 more companies (no data in the sheet) to bring the choices to a total of 14 options.<p>The bright side is that most of the companies offer a long period of free trial and donate the mattress at the end if I want to get a refund.<p>I sleep mostly on my side and stomach, so I think a soft mattress makes more sense, but still don&#x27;t want to try a random option &quot;just because it&#x27;s free&quot;.<p>What do you sleep on? Any recommendation or advices while buying mattresses?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1TrCJzU5XrIQRuKE6Jq4tY-2xRlFbFprRNwa-vryusDw&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
======
seanp2k2
Not cheap but amazing + not a ripoff considering what you get:
[https://www.flobeds.com](https://www.flobeds.com)

I love mine. As a piece of furniture which gets used 6-10 hours per day, I
didn't mind spending a significant amount for something nice.

Edit: I came to this conclusion after a few weeks of intense research. I
looked into all the Casper / Leesa / Tuft and Needle (and almost got a Leesa).
I also got the wool cover for the top layer, which works well for me since I
sleep hot. After another large search for bedding, I ended up with Parachute
linen and Macy's Hotel Collection pillows. It's been great. Moving with this
bed was also easy since each piece rolls up into a contractor garbage bag
which can be easily carried.

------
tlack
Just for fun, try a cheapo XL yoga mat. I find that the stiff-ish surface
helps me sleep better and I wake up with less back and shoulder pain. Could
just be me, and I still sometimes prefer the bed, but it's a cheap experiment
and way better than an air mattress.

------
mieses
This is useful. It would be good to list whether the mattress is all foam
(rolls up into a small box for shipping) or has metal springs. I would pay >2k
for a good spring mattress without any memory foam.

~~~
tucaz
All of them are made of some sort of memory foam and come rolled up inside a
box. Except for Helix that is custom fit to your needs and has a small layer
of micro coils in between the foam layers.

If you don't mind me asking, what's wrong with memory foam?

~~~
mieses
By definition memory foam is a bad idea. It is a foam that does not spring
back into it's original shape. Thus when you sleep in one place for a few
weeks, a rut develops and eventually you feel like you are stuck in it. I like
to be able to roll over and don't like the feeling of sleeping in a trough.

Memory foam and mattresses that roll up into boxes is about lowering costs.

Edit: I've always found "memory foam" to be an interesting demonstration of
the power of marketing.

~~~
mieses
It may depend on the weight of the person writing the review.

~~~
tucaz
Sleep Like The Dead also reports that 80% [1] of owners of memory foam
mattresses are satisfied with it against 64% [2] of inner spring mattresses.

Still, a very tough decision.

[1] [http://www.sleeplikethedead.com/mattressreview-memory-
foam.h...](http://www.sleeplikethedead.com/mattressreview-memory-foam.html)
[2] [http://www.sleeplikethedead.com/mattress-reviews-
coil.html](http://www.sleeplikethedead.com/mattress-reviews-coil.html)

~~~
mieses
That looks like a good site. I might go with their recommendation of a firm
base mattress and a separate/replaceable comfort layer.

I don't understand how people can report no sagginess when the point of memory
foam is to change shape over time. Either it changes shape or it doesn't.

